# Difference here?



## Donnie1010 (Jul 26, 2017)

Somewhat new to indoor strobes. Both of these photos were taken with the same modifier (a single 39" Elinchrom softbox slightly angled to one side and tilted down in two very similar studios against grey seamless paper). Can anyone who knows lighting explain the difference of the light quality or what the second photographer might be doing differently to achieve the glowy "painted" look? At first I thought this had something to do with post processing, but was told in a photoshop forum that its "definitely" the way the modifier is being used. Pretty baffled here.

*Please do post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post links.*


----------

